# PLacenta Accreta



## ErinGray

After various ultrasounds I have been told I have placenta accreta. My placenta is growing into and through my uterus (via my old c-section scar). This is a life-threatening condition. 

My OB told me I will be admitted to the hospital at 32 weeks (if I make it that far without any bleeding). Then I will have an MRI to see how far the accreta has progressed. They will schedule a c-section when I am 34 weeks. Here is the tough part...

I have to be downstairs in the main OR. I will be put completely under. My husband will not be allowed in the room. The will have quite a few different docs present (including one to reconstruct my bladder/bowels if necessary). They will have lots of extra blood on hand. My main arteries in my arms and legs will be clamped. And most likely it will end with a hysterectomy. The main concern is hemmoraging. The placenta does not want to let go of whatever it attaches to.

Oh and my OB told me to get my affairs in order before the surgery! AHHHHH!!! I am scared! Anyone else deal with this??


----------



## DollPosse

I have never personally dealt with this, but I didn't want you to feel like you were being ignored.
I know this is scary, and I can't even imagine what you must be feeling right now. I had an abruption with my daughter and I had to have a general and my husband was not allowed in the OR " In case something should happen." That is one scary sentence to hear. I know an abruption is not the same at all as what you have but it is still quite serious and I just wanted to say that there is always hope. I had to spend extra time in the hospital and so did my baby, but we were both fine. Again know this is not the same as what you're going through but I wanted you to know that I am listening and I do care :)


----------



## Jokerette

I am thinking of you and wishing you all the best. I'm so sorry you're going through something so scary. I hope this all leads to you being safe and healthy and having a safe and healthy baby.... Chances are it will! Xoxox


----------



## Jokerette

By the way, it is very good that your doctor was able to diagnose this before birth so you will have the highest quality care!!!! :)


----------



## stephholloway

I didn't want to read and run so good luck xxxhttp://1.2.3.11/bmi/www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/hug1.gif


----------



## moter98

I had this with my DS. He was my first child and it was not known I had accreta until after I had him and the placenta would not come out. They gave me the choice of manual removal or going back to surgery. I chose manual removal. By then my epidural had worn off and I had no drugs. It was no picnic without painkillers, but DH tells me the whole thing lasted about two minutes. Being put under will be better for you. You won't feel the pain. I think the dr is giving you worst case scenario. In my case, the dr was able to remove the placenta without having to open me up. he said it was stuck on there good, but he was able to pull it away. In worst cases, a hysterectomy may have to be done, but I've since talked to many women who have had this and gone on to have more children. Try not to worry, those darn dr's are notorious for scaring the crap out of a person!


----------



## ErinGray

moter98 said:


> I had this with my DS. He was my first child and it was not known I had accreta until after I had him and the placenta would not come out. They gave me the choice of manual removal or going back to surgery. I chose manual removal. By then my epidural had worn off and I had no drugs. It was no picnic without painkillers, but DH tells me the whole thing lasted about two minutes. Being put under will be better for you. You won't feel the pain. I think the dr is giving you worst case scenario. In my case, the dr was able to remove the placenta without having to open me up. he said it was stuck on there good, but he was able to pull it away. In worst cases, a hysterectomy may have to be done, but I've since talked to many women who have had this and gone on to have more children. Try not to worry, those darn dr's are notorious for scaring the crap out of a person!

Thank you for sharing your story! I have also read some stories online and feel better about the outcome/surgery. I go back in for another ultrasound mid january so will hopefully get some more info then. GL TTC #2! :hugs:


----------



## moter98

dr's maybe didn't tell you this, but accreta is pretty common now if you have had a csection. it usually isn't caught before delivery so you are lucky they know now! it probably just burrowed deep into that scar. my dr told me it happens in about 1 of every 250 patients now due to previous c section scars. i'm sorry you will have to have baby this way, it must be very stressful and scary for you to have to deal with all this and pregnancy! i am praying for you and baby and that all will go well. after this happened to me, i went on a lot of forums asking about it and talked with everyone i knew that had this happen. not one had to have a hysterectomy, and there were a few that even went through it with zero painkillers at all! every single person had it turn out allright in the end. please keep me updated, i want to know how you are doing!! :hugs:


----------



## ErinGray

moter98 said:


> dr's maybe didn't tell you this, but accreta is pretty common now if you have had a csection. it usually isn't caught before delivery so you are lucky they know now! it probably just burrowed deep into that scar. my dr told me it happens in about 1 of every 250 patients now due to previous c section scars. i'm sorry you will have to have baby this way, it must be very stressful and scary for you to have to deal with all this and pregnancy! i am praying for you and baby and that all will go well. after this happened to me, i went on a lot of forums asking about it and talked with everyone i knew that had this happen. not one had to have a hysterectomy, and there were a few that even went through it with zero painkillers at all! every single person had it turn out allright in the end. please keep me updated, i want to know how you are doing!! :hugs:

Thank you so much! You are making me feel better. I am thinking my doc gave me worst case scenario in order to prepare me. I have my next ultrasound on the 17th of this month. I will keep you updated! Thanks for thinking/praying for me! :hugs:


----------



## The Stick

Hiya, I faced what you are facing 19 months ago. I had placenta previa (total) and accreta. It was picked up by ultrasound then at 36 weeks i had an mri to diagnose it. I was also told that there would be lots in surgery and it was really risky basically i was told everything you hve been even the affairs in order thing. I can totally understand why you feel worried and a little scared.
My Delivery- it was planned for 38weeks. I had 21 people in theatre with me and more machinery than I have ever seen!!. I was allowed to have a spinal block, i was very pleased about this because i didnt want a general. I was told i may have to b put under but i cud start awake. I also had femeral blocks in my atteries. All went really well I only lost 300mls of blood - less than a normal c-section! When baby was born my husband was asked to leave and they started on my hysterectomy, i stayed awake the whole time, in the end i was in surgery from start to finish for 6 1/2 hours then 2 hours in recovery.
I went home after three days and slowly recovered. You are lucky as I was that our conditions were spotted early and feel incredibly grateful for what my hospital did for me. It was a very a traumatic time in my life but i am here to tell the tail and as i still have my ovaries i dont have to worry about manapouse just yet.
I am fully back to my normal self, lost all my baby weight and now back playing rugby and taining 4 times a week and a beautiful little toddler to show for it all.

My thoughts are with you but i am sure you will have a similar outcome to myself so try not to worry too much :thumbup:

Ps my consultant told me that my womb and placenta couldnt even be seperated in the lab! well and truly stuck huh?! :flower:


----------



## ErinGray

The Stick said:


> Hiya, I faced what you are facing 19 months ago. I had placenta previa (total) and accreta. It was picked up by ultrasound then at 36 weeks i had an mri to diagnose it. I was also told that there would be lots in surgery and it was really risky basically i was told everything you hve been even the affairs in order thing. I can totally understand why you feel worried and a little scared.
> My Delivery- it was planned for 38weeks. I had 21 people in theatre with me and more machinery than I have ever seen!!. I was allowed to have a spinal block, i was very pleased about this because i didnt want a general. I was told i may have to b put under but i cud start awake. I also had femeral blocks in my atteries. All went really well I only lost 300mls of blood - less than a normal c-section! When baby was born my husband was asked to leave and they started on my hysterectomy, i stayed awake the whole time, in the end i was in surgery from start to finish for 6 1/2 hours then 2 hours in recovery.
> I went home after three days and slowly recovered. You are lucky as I was that our conditions were spotted early and feel incredibly grateful for what my hospital did for me. It was a very a traumatic time in my life but i am here to tell the tail and as i still have my ovaries i dont have to worry about manapouse just yet.
> I am fully back to my normal self, lost all my baby weight and now back playing rugby and taining 4 times a week and a beautiful little toddler to show for it all.
> 
> My thoughts are with you but i am sure you will have a similar outcome to myself so try not to worry too much :thumbup:
> 
> Ps my consultant told me that my womb and placenta couldnt even be seperated in the lab! well and truly stuck huh?! :flower:

WOW! What a story! And yes it does sound very similar to mine. I just pray everyday that my placenta stay inside my uterus. I will be OK with a hysterectomy because this is def our last baby. 

I am still not OK with getting put completely under. I really want to be able to stay awake at least until she is born and I know she is ok. Do whatever you want with me after that! Hehe...

Sounds like you were at a great hospital and they took every precaution necessary with you. I'd like to think that my hospital is planning the same.

The hardest part is just the not-knowing. I am just trying to take things one day at at time and continue to let her "cook". I wonder why you got to go until 38 weeks and they want to take my baby at 34 weeks? I would love to get to 38 weeks! :)

Thank you for your story and support! :hugs:


----------



## The Stick

hiya, think i was allowed to wait til 38 weeks coz my consultant felt there wasnt much chance of bleeding early frm the previa because it was accreta and anchored in, so no rush to get her out. if i had bled then i wud hve been delivered earlier xx


----------



## Momma_of_Two

Hello I'm sorry to hear of what is going on I know it must be a bit stressful to know what you will have to go thru...but I bet things will come out just great I will send out a prayer for you <3 at least the Dr was able to detect and make a plan yes they bring out the worst case scenarios but at least you are aware of what might happen....as for me 2 months ago I delivered my son naturally after being in recovery and being constantly monitored for a few hours they came to me telling me I was clotting way too much and it wasn't stopping after bags of pitocin was being administered to me eventually they informed me they will have to put me down to see where the bleeding was from they were certain it was my cervix hours later I woke up in recovery and was informed my uterus was removed they tried to reconstruct it but it just wasn't holding fortunately they left in my ovaries and did loose lots of blood but I still had my life which was that mattered I was able to hold my son again I went in fearing I would never get to hold him again and I thank god I was able to be with my 2 boys...remembering in my 2nd trimester on my ultrasound my placenta was quite low but Dr said it will eventually get into place...so I was never diagnosed but luckily everything Turned out great the Drs did a great job of caring for me and i recovered or should I say recovering wonderfully :)...I bet everything will turn out great for you and your little one they diagnosed you and have been monitoring you and they didnt for me and look at me here healthy and enjoying my 3yr old son and my newborn son...just be positive :) <3


----------



## ErinGray

Momma_of_Two said:


> Hello I'm sorry to hear of what is going on I know it must be a bit stressful to know what you will have to go thru...but I bet things will come out just great I will send out a prayer for you <3 at least the Dr was able to detect and make a plan yes they bring out the worst case scenarios but at least you are aware of what might happen....as for me 2 months ago I delivered my son naturally after being in recovery and being constantly monitored for a few hours they came to me telling me I was clotting way too much and it wasn't stopping after bags of pitocin was being administered to me eventually they informed me they will have to put me down to see where the bleeding was from they were certain it was my cervix hours later I woke up in recovery and was informed my uterus was removed they tried to reconstruct it but it just wasn't holding fortunately they left in my ovaries and did loose lots of blood but I still had my life which was that mattered I was able to hold my son again I went in fearing I would never get to hold him again and I thank god I was able to be with my 2 boys...remembering in my 2nd trimester on my ultrasound my placenta was quite low but Dr said it will eventually get into place...so I was never diagnosed but luckily everything Turned out great the Drs did a great job of caring for me and i recovered or should I say recovering wonderfully :)...I bet everything will turn out great for you and your little one they diagnosed you and have been monitoring you and they didnt for me and look at me here healthy and enjoying my 3yr old son and my newborn son...just be positive :) <3

Thank you for your post and story! Sounds like you have been through an ordeal and I am really glad everything turned out OK for you. I do feel like I am in good hands with my docs but there is still so much unkown and so much I feel like is out of my control. I guess I just need to be patient as time will be able to tell me more. 

I hope your recovery continues to progress! Enjoy your 2 little boys! :)


----------



## goohooya

. I'm so sorry you're going through something so scary.


----------



## ErinGray

UPDATE!!! I have some great news! We had an ultrasound on Tuesday and the perinatologist seemed pretty nonchalant about the accreta. He also said that the previa had moved up and was no longer bordering my cervix.

Yesterday we met with my OB and she said I was no longer High Risk as the perinatologist couldn't confirm if I had accreta or not. SOOOO...I get to go full term with my baby girl! We are no longer on any sort of restrictions. I will schedule a c-section at 39 weeks. My husband will get to be in the room! My OB said she will still be prepared with extra blood/tools/etc just in case they go in and find some problems.

I cannot tell you how relieved I am! I am just going to focus on staying healthy and trying to enjoy the rest of my pregnancy. 

Thank you all for your thoughts, prayers, and support! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## moter98

ErinGray said:


> UPDATE!!! I have some great news! We had an ultrasound on Tuesday and the perinatologist seemed pretty nonchalant about the accreta. He also said that the previa had moved up and was no longer bordering my cervix.
> 
> Yesterday we met with my OB and she said I was no longer High Risk as the perinatologist couldn't confirm if I had accreta or not. SOOOO...I get to go full term with my baby girl! We are no longer on any sort of restrictions. I will schedule a c-section at 39 weeks. My husband will get to be in the room! My OB said she will still be prepared with extra blood/tools/etc just in case they go in and find some problems.
> 
> I cannot tell you how relieved I am! I am just going to focus on staying healthy and trying to enjoy the rest of my pregnancy.
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughts, prayers, and support! :hugs::hugs:

That is just the best news Erin! SO happy and relieved for you. I didn't realize you had a previa too. I would have reassured you that a previa almost always moves up later on in the pregnancy. So glad you can relax now and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. If they aren't sure they see it anymore on u/s, that means it is not serious, and most likely not an accreta at all! Please keep us updated, I really want to know how it all goes for you! :hugs:


----------



## ErinGray

moter98 said:


> ErinGray said:
> 
> 
> UPDATE!!! I have some great news! We had an ultrasound on Tuesday and the perinatologist seemed pretty nonchalant about the accreta. He also said that the previa had moved up and was no longer bordering my cervix.
> 
> Yesterday we met with my OB and she said I was no longer High Risk as the perinatologist couldn't confirm if I had accreta or not. SOOOO...I get to go full term with my baby girl! We are no longer on any sort of restrictions. I will schedule a c-section at 39 weeks. My husband will get to be in the room! My OB said she will still be prepared with extra blood/tools/etc just in case they go in and find some problems.
> 
> I cannot tell you how relieved I am! I am just going to focus on staying healthy and trying to enjoy the rest of my pregnancy.
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughts, prayers, and support! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> That is just the best news Erin! SO happy and relieved for you. I didn't realize you had a previa too. I would have reassured you that a previa almost always moves up later on in the pregnancy. So glad you can relax now and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. If they aren't sure they see it anymore on u/s, that means it is not serious, and most likely not an accreta at all! Please keep us updated, I really want to know how it all goes for you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you!! I have actually gotten a few good nights sleep the last few days! :) I will def keep everybody updated!


----------



## Scarlett13

Good luck! Y'all are in my thoughts! <3


----------



## moter98

Any update yet Erin?


----------



## ErinGray

moter98 said:


> Any update yet Erin?

As a matter of fact I was at my doctor's on Tuesday. She did an ultrasound and things look good. The baby is growing right on track and was estimated at 4lb 6oz. My cervix looks good and my placenta has def moved away from my cervix. However, my placenta is still near my previous c-section scar. My doc cannot tell if I have an accreta or not. She said that it is a good sign that my placenta has been moving because if it was anchored to my uterine wall then it wouldn't be moving at all.

So, my scheduled c-section is set for April 30th. And my doc will head into it extra prepared with blood on had, extra tools and help. We will hope for the best. I actually feel really confident that things will turn out well. :)

Thanks for asking! Take care!


----------



## moter98

Oh good news! If it is "stuck" I bet it can't be stuck too badly or it wouldn't be moving around like that. Good sign that Dr. can't tell if it is or not. Glad to hear all is well! Good luck with your c-section. And leave an update whenever you get a chance. I know it will be busy with a new baby and all, but I'd like to know how it goes for you.


----------

